# Cubase — Batch Exporting Stems WITH Send FX!



## ryanstrong (Dec 2, 2015)

How can I do this with the Send FX on each track? Right now I only see how to export the tracks and then the FX as a seperate WAV....?


----------



## Whatisvalis (Dec 2, 2015)

I believe the only way to do this is to print the FX tracks separately.

You could also split your FX tracks to be instrument specific say Drums reverb FX track, then route that FX track to your Drums Stem group


----------



## ryanstrong (Dec 4, 2015)

Hmm, yeah right now I am going through and SOLOing each track so it has the FX on it and then exporting. Complete inefficient. There's got to be a better way??


----------



## Daryl (Dec 4, 2015)

The way to do it is to make sure that each stem has it's own reverb channel. Don't stick everything though the same reverb bus. Then you can print all stems at the same time.

Or you can use MEAP and have a cup of coffee whilst it works. 

D


----------



## Jaap (Dec 4, 2015)

Daryl said:


> The way to do it is to make sure that each stem has it's own reverb channel. Don't stick everything though the same reverb bus. Then you can print all stems at the same time.
> 
> Or you can use MEAP and have a cup of coffee whilst it works.
> 
> D



Was about to post about MEAP  Helps a lot and makes life easier (and who doesn't want to drink a coffee when going into export mode!) - http://www.meap.biz/


----------



## ryanstrong (Dec 4, 2015)

Jaap said:


> Was about to post about MEAP  Helps a lot and makes life easier (and who doesn't want to drink a coffee when going into export mode!) - http://www.meap.biz/


STINK! MEAP is Windows only. Mac option?

I don't think it's realistic to have an individual instance of reverb on every channel... do others do this?


----------



## Daryl (Dec 4, 2015)

ryanstrong said:


> I don't think it's realistic to have an individual instance of reverb on every channel... do others do this?


Um. This is the professional way of doing it, realistic or not. Besides, it's for every stem, not every channel. 

D


----------



## Walid F. (Dec 4, 2015)

You can use render-in-place to render out all the audio files of the stems with their respective send FX. After that just select them all and batch-export. Done.

W.


----------



## ryanstrong (Dec 4, 2015)

Thanks all. I think I maybe miscommunicated.

Basically I do not have Group Tracks set up. I have one instance of Lexicon Reverb as a Send FX that I run every Out of Kontakt through as an send.

Does that make sense?

So my mixing engineer wants to have literally every single track, not "strings stem" "brass stems"... he wants V1, V2, French Horns etc. WITH my Send FX on.


----------



## PhJ (Dec 4, 2015)

The 'render in place' option Walid suggested seems a good option (since it can print the FX on the track).


----------



## Daryl (Dec 4, 2015)

ryanstrong said:


> So my mixing engineer wants to have literally every single track, not "strings stem" "brass stems"... he wants V1, V2, French Horns etc. WITH my Send FX on.


Yes, when you said stems, I thought that you meant stems. Of course it would be impractical to have a reverb on every channel, as you said.

However, if everything is already printed with reverb, what is your mix engineer actually doing? Much of what he/she should be doing will have been taken away by printing the reverb. It might be good to have a conversation to figure out why the reverb should be printed before you go to the trouble of actually printing it.

Do try the render-in-place though. I have no idea what this feature does, or what works and doesn't work, so I don't have an opinion.

D


----------



## Gerhard Westphalen (Dec 4, 2015)

Regardless of what you do, make sure to not be using dynamics processing since that will have different results when you pass a single track through it.


----------



## ryanstrong (Dec 4, 2015)

Daryl said:


> Yes, when you said stems, I thought that you meant stems. Of course it would be impractical to have a reverb on every channel, as you said.
> 
> However, if everything is already printed with reverb, what is your mix engineer actually doing? Much of what he/she should be doing will have been taken away by printing the reverb. It might be good to have a conversation to figure out why the reverb should be printed before you go to the trouble of actually printing it.
> 
> ...


Mainly EQing, panning, limiting compressing etc. Since I'm using specific reverb that I've crafted with the sampled instruments I do not want him to be placing his reverb on the tracks. So that's why.

Yes render-in-place sounds like it should work... still think there should be a better way!


----------

